# Rumor of a MAVS/KNICKS Deal is brewing



## KiCkBoXeR213 (Sep 1, 2002)

A Trade is likely to happen between these two teams and with very much anticipation. The trade seemed to be very even when I saw it. But anyway...here are the players involved.

KNICKS TRADE:
Kurt Thomas
Charlie Ward
Othella Harrington
2nd Round Pick

Mavs TRADE:
Nick Van Exel
Wang Zhi Zhi

We should be able to hear more about this as the days go by. Plus you know that Nick is somehow going to end up as a knick one way or another and the fact that Wang is not going to stay in dallas. So, the mavs don't want to let him go for nothing and that's where Harrington and the pick will be used in a sign and trade with him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Thats an interesting trade...For the Mavs its a great trade..Kurt Thomas is solid and exactly what they need..Van X is expendable and wang is gone anyway..I guess NY has no choice but to make the trade...I suppose weatherspoon will be the back up power foward..I hope Van X doesnt have a long term contract,that would be my only concern....I like wangs attitude..the guy stayed in LA to develop his game as opposed to going back to China...The Knicks need to make changes,lets do it


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Not bad. 
Pg. Van Exel
sg. Houston
sf. Spree
Pf. Dyess
C. Zhi-Zhi

Bench:
Eisely PG
Anderson Sg/sf
Doleac C
Spoon Sf/Pf
Frank Williams PG
Ewing?? C
Postell?? sg/sf


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Dallas Trade*

If the Knicks can actually pull this trade off, is it possible to sign Kemp as well? 

Lineup-
pg- Van Exel
sg- Houston
sf- Sprewell
pf- McDyess
c- Wang

Bench-
Kemp Pf/ Eastern Con. Center
Williams Pg
Anderson sg/sf
Doleac C


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> If the Knicks can actually pull this trade off, is it possible to sign Kemp as well?


Yes, the Knicks still have their full mid-level exception, this trade has zero impact on that.

I think that Mark Cuban wants to get a good veteran defensive specialist to play center for this team. Kurt Thomas can't play center (well, he does for the Knicks, but the Knicks are obviously undersized as hell). The Knicks obviously can't offer Cuban a C in return here. I gotta think that Wang will get shipped off to TORONTO and that the Mavs will get HAKEEM OLAJUWON in return somehow. Makes a lot more sense for Cuban, he gets his center, take a look:

Hakeem Olajuwon, Eric Montross, Michael Stewart and Mamadou N'Dyaiae to the Mavs; Wang Zhi Zhi, Shawn Bradley, and Avery Johnson to the Raptors

Look for the Knicks to end up "resolving" their PG and C problems by making that forgotten trade with the Grizz. Something like THIS:

Kurt Thomas, Charlie Ward, Travis Knight, and Othella Harrington to the Grizz; Jason Williams, Lorenzen Wright, Wesley Person, and Tony Massenburg to the Knicks

The Mavs could THEN get involved, this deal would become a three-way, the Mavs and Grizz could then swap THESE guys:

Kurt Thomas, Michael Dickerson, and Brevin Knight to the Mavs; Nick Van Exel, Evan Eschmeyer, and Adrian Griffin to the Grizz

Jerry West unloads all those unwanted longterm salaries and clears off more than $4 mil from the 2002-03 payroll (which SHOULD allow the Grizz to avoid luxury tax penalties); Cuban gets Kurt Thomas AND Hakeem Olajuwon AND Michael Dickerson (a potentially terrific sixth man for this team, if he can get and stay healthy for a change) and gives up only Van Exel (who is NOT going to be happy coming off the bench, no way) and Zhi Zhi; the Knicks get a PG who will get Knicks fans excited (talk about a love-hate relationship waiting to happen!), and Lorenzen Wright is a better NBA player than Zhi Zhi (although he's a bit undersized, injury-prone, and enigmatic, but oh well, the Knicks don't have any better options).

Here's how each of these four teams (the Knicks, the Mavs, the Grizzlies, and the Raptors) would look after these deals:

NEW YORK KNICKS

Starting lineup

PG Jason Williams (32 minutes/game)
SG Allan Houston (32 minutes/game)
SF Latrell Sprewell (32 minutes/game)
PF Antonio McDyess (32 minutes/game)
C Lorenzen Wright (32 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Clarence Weatherspoon (16 minutes/game), Wesley Person (16 minutes/game), Michael Doleac (16 minutes/game), Howard Eisley (16 minutes/game), Shandon Anderson (16 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Frank Williams, Tony Massenburg

DALLAS MAVERICKS

Starting lineup

PG Steve Nash (36 minutes/game)
SG Michael Finley (36 minutes/game)
SF Dirk Nowitzki (40 minutes/game)
PF Raef LaFrentz (32 minutes/game)
C Hakeem Olajuwon (24 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Kurt Thomas (20 minutes/game), Michael Dickerson (20 minutes/game), Eduardo Najera (12 minutes/game), Brevin Knight (12 minutes/game), Eric Montross (8 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Tariq Abdul-Wahad, Michael Stewart, Mamadou N'Dyaiae

[NOTE: The Grizz COULD sign a free agent guard like Erick Strickland, which would send Knight to where he belongs on a good team--to the end of the bench--and which would also give the team some insurance in case Dickerson gets hurt again.]

TORONTO RAPTORS

Starting lineup

PG Alvin Williams (36 minutes/game)
SG Vince Carter (40 minutes/game)
SF Morris Peterson (36 minutes/game)
PF Antonio Davis (32 minutes/game)
C Wang Zhi Zhi (24 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Jerome Williams (20 minutes/game), Shawn Bradley (16 minutes/game), Lyndsay Hunter (12 minutes/game), Michael Bradley (12 minutes/game), Chris Jefferies (12 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Nate Huffman, Avery Johnson

MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES

Starting lineup

PG Nick Van Exel (36 minutes/game)
SG Shane Battier (36 minutes/game)
SF Drew Gooden (32 minutes/game)
PF Pau Gasol (36 minutes/game)
C Evan Eschmeyer (16 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Stromile Swift (32 minutes/game), Othella Harrington (16 minutes/game), Earl Watson (12 minutes/game), Adrian Griffin (12 minutes/game), Gordon Giricek (12 minutes/game)

End of the bench, stashed on the IR, or cut (no PT): Charlie Ward, Travis Knight, Cezary Trybanski, Robert Archibald, Chris Owens


----------



## KiCkBoXeR213 (Sep 1, 2002)

In the Power Rankings on CBS Sportsline website...They talk about the Forthcoming trade of Nick Van Exel for both the mavs and the knicks.


----------



## Gmoney (Aug 12, 2002)

This is what was written there is no mention of Wang Zhi Zhi stop exaggerating: (see below)

Landing Antonio McDyess, provided he's back to his All-Star self after two knee surgeries, will cure a lot of ills for the Knicks. Michael Doleac helps a little up front, but they still need a point guard, and this Kurt Thomas-Nick Van Exel thing should happen before or during training camp, contingent on another move.

That's all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:upset:


----------

